

Google Adds A/B Testing to Google Analytics - ry0ohki
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2012/06/helping-to-create-better-websites.html

======
narad
Website Optimizer is getting closed by July 2012. _We’re saying goodbye to
Google Website Optimizer. Many marketers and publishers have improved the web
by using insights from Website Optimizer to create better experiences for
their users._

